# help



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

how do i breed snails


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey snails are easy to breed what kind of snails do you have???


----------



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

i have Black Mystery snails and pond snails


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

for pond snails, just feed them, youll have hundreds in no time. idk about black mysteries


----------



## sonnyrg (May 9, 2009)

lol ok cool thanks should i keep them close to one another?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

sonny, you might reconsider that ascii art.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I found this http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/inv/blackmysterysnail.php

From what I understand so long as you have a female and a male they'll eventually find each other, and then you will have no clue what to do with all the babies =)


----------

